# Like it's my birthday



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

You know that feeling... when you already know what your present is, but you still have to wait to open it.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Checking it out. The star skids were unexpected. Only one battery, but the manual depicts two on the cover, lol-box said 1 batt., 1 chgr. Tried some typing... omg i wish they had something easier for that: touchscreen, smartphone link, NES controller :what:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Those are ball skids. I do all my typing on the regular computer. Curious, why go with the Compact as your first camera?


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Most problems I've encountered are within 100' of access point. I have another mainline sewer cam with 150', not rigid tho. But sometimes you just can't convince a customer that a new cleanout is worth the expense. This small head is supposed to get into 1.5" access (worst case scenerio).
Space is a commodity so I think I'll appreciate the size, and I was really surprised how light weight it felt during demo handling. 
And, oh yeah... "hello, my name is Steve, and I'm a relapsing tool whore"


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That is a great camera, I use the same one but with a diff tracker. I can confirm that it does go through 1.5" pipe with no plastic protector, I keep the smallest on all the time, the bigger ones suck.

I can maybe think of once when it wasn't good enough. The best is when you learn how the tracker picks it up, pipe is like one big coaxial rf tube so at first the ghosting is confusing, but when you get the hang of it you can find tees, joints, and cracks in connected pipes that the camera isn't even in.


----------

